
Google Chrome Blog: Chromebooks for classrooms: $99 for the holidays - petrel
http://chrome.blogspot.in/2012/12/chromebooks-for-classrooms-99-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/Egta+(Google+Chrome+Blog)
======
mtgx
They should've given the ARM ones for free.

